# DIY bow rack



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Total cost was about $40 at Home Depot


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang! Thats nice!!


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## moore77 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like that


----------



## Mathews_Magnum (Oct 24, 2014)

Thats a good idea 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I like nice job


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks. It was really simple to make. Took longer to stain!


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Frank509 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks good!!


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbs_up:


----------



## TexasLiberty (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great, good idea.


----------



## archerynut89 (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Great job! I really like that design.

Go


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's well done :thumbs_up


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Care to share a material list?


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Arrowhunter said:


> Care to share a material list?


The Base is made of pine. Home Depot sells these premade disk they are about 20" in diameter and about an inch thick I just cut one in half. The riser is made of cedar. I bought two 1"x4"x6' pieces for the sides and the back is 1"x6"x6'. I believe I made the riser around 44" tall. The shelves are left over pieces of the 1x4. 1" dowel through the top to hold the bows


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 500hp7.3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## bigbuck04 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love it. What's the dimensions love to make one?


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

bigbuck04 said:


> Love it. What's the dimensions love to make one?


Not sure the size of the round disk for the base I believe its about 20inches. They area Sold at home depot. I cut the disk in half for the base. The back upright piece is 1x6 cedar that is cut to 41" tall . The sides are 1x4 cedar cut to 40". The shelves are extra pieces of the 1x4. I used an extra piece of the 1x6 to top it off to put the skull on.


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

bigbuck04 said:


> Love it. What's the dimensions love to make one?


Forgot to mention the dowel hole is 1" dia and is 36" high from the base


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow ! Pretty sharp


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

this is mine not as pretty but gets the job done.
nice job on yours brother looks great


----------



## One_Shot_2016 (Feb 17, 2016)

Great job looks awesome!


----------



## PigOPs (Oct 12, 2015)

That's a nice design. Well done


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Havent seen one like that....very nice. May have to try something like this.


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

bsharkey said:


> this is mine not as pretty but gets the job done.
> nice job on yours brother looks great
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I may need to build one this size if I keep buying bows!!


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

cplora said:


> Very nice! I may need to build one this size if I keep buying bows!!


thanks took longer for the stain to dry then to build. lol


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I dig it. One of the best I've seen yet. This'll be my next project for the house I'm about to move into :thumbs_up


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## longhairredneck (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it. Great idea


----------



## bowhunter509 (Jul 8, 2013)

Marking for later!


----------



## gkujiraoka (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks awesome totally making one of these over my spring break with a bit of a twist not finding the round table thing at home depot.....


----------



## chiparcher (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it. How did you hide the fasteners?


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

I used the countersink drill bit that comes with the Craig jig. Screws are countersunk and covered with wooden plugs then sanded flush. I used oak plugs so they stand out when stained. Looks better I think.


----------



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice job! Gonna have to make one of those!


----------



## kcolonel1030 (Mar 7, 2016)

I just made these with my son for outdoor shoot.. really easy and work well.


----------



## jkkern46 (Jan 10, 2016)

I really like it any chance you build and sell?


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

jkkern46 said:


> I really like it any chance you build and sell?


I've thought about it but the shipping cost would be high


----------



## jajennings (Feb 21, 2015)

tag


----------



## Jarvey24 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice bow rack! 👍


----------



## cswrench (May 28, 2019)

Nice! Clean and simple!


----------



## Buckley515 (Jun 2, 2019)

kcolonel1030 said:


> I just made these with my son for outdoor shoot.. really easy and work well.
> View attachment 3929058


That thing is awesome. Good call on the tube for arrows


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice


----------



## poissantm (Oct 1, 2012)

Very Nice. Gotta make me one of those


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

They all look good! Got me drooling on here! LOL


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## HDIarchery (Oct 31, 2012)

nice!


----------



## TheFishinBowmen (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice work !


----------



## aknoche (Jan 12, 2015)

this is awesome I need to make myself one.


----------



## aknoche (Jan 12, 2015)

cool


----------



## chwest17 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice bow rack and bows!


----------



## ALhoyt (Nov 23, 2018)

That’s sharp!


----------



## jjjaah (Jun 26, 2019)

wow thats well done!


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

nice piece!


----------



## jaydenluke (Jul 1, 2019)

That is the best looking bow hanger I’ve seen!


----------



## Vortexblue (Jul 1, 2019)

I need a recurve rack.


----------



## Izzy6675 (Jun 30, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## IrBrute (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn, that looks really nice.


----------



## Michoutdoors (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks great! I also like the knotty pine wainscot... looks like a nice room.


----------



## JakeRV (Jun 6, 2019)

looks great!


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

slick


----------



## gsetter (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks great, the two-tone really makes it.


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Sweet! Nice stain.


----------



## tka4217 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## michaelwood (Aug 4, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## HuntnHard0186 (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome job


----------



## Rcolter (Jul 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## wesslee (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Jhand (Sep 3, 2014)

That turned out nice


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

looks sweet! do you have any plans or steps to build that you would share please.


----------



## djohnson63 (Aug 15, 2019)

pretty nice design concept


----------



## S3man (Nov 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Mebrandon86 (Jul 30, 2019)

That’s awesome. Great piece for $40 bucks and a little time!


----------



## Step and a half (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks nice!

Sent from my SM-G955U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## tennman68 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Jgowen (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## njpiney (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. Great job!


----------



## ctk94 (Aug 19, 2019)

Well crafted!


----------



## ddub (Aug 26, 2013)

Well done, nice and compact


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work these are awesome


----------



## bullseye991 (Mar 23, 2019)

Very nice! looks like you put some time and skill into that!


----------



## Gooty (Aug 19, 2017)

Very nice job


----------



## Gooty (Aug 19, 2017)

Love the euro mount on top too


----------



## Str8edgeDad (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

How about cutting the bottom platform groove all the way through and having the bow rest on the limbs and not the string servings.


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

Str8edgeDad said:


> View attachment 6910501


That looks amazing! I want to make one now for my two bows.


----------



## Carbonite (Feb 18, 2018)

That's nice. How do you like the RX3?


----------



## Archer929 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Aiken (Jun 16, 2016)

looks good


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Michoutdoors said:


> Looks great! I also like the knotty pine wainscot... looks like a nice room.


Thanks! It's my man cave!


----------



## Doug036 (Oct 6, 2013)

well done


----------



## SBC123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking good, I went simple and used black pipe fittings and 3D printed some tube to protect the limbs from the metal.


----------



## sKNIGHT (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks...got some good ideas from this post


----------



## Hibiscus (May 22, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Fishtaco (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice ideas here. If I ever recover my office from the wife's sewing/crafting hobby, I might get to make something like these.


----------



## Ct954 (Apr 22, 2019)

I have to build one of these. Good way to organize all the bows. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwhite87 (Apr 6, 2019)

Very nice! This is inspiration for me. Mine is just hanging from a hook on the wall. Lol


----------



## vennom (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks great, thank you for sharing


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## F_bow (Sep 12, 2019)

Great job! I really like that design.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I turned an old TV console into a bow cabinet.


----------



## gdubbmx (Dec 28, 2018)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I turned an old TV console into a bow cabinet.


THAT is an awesome idea!!! Looks slick.


----------



## bheaven2 (Oct 25, 2013)

That cabinet is an awesome idea!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdDog713 (Sep 17, 2019)

epic!


----------



## 3daman! (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats the best idea I've saw yet.


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice


----------



## GoodOleBaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Great project! I may give this a shot for my camp


----------



## BigDog00 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sweet design!


----------



## leewardside17 (Jan 25, 2018)

thats sweet man!


----------



## leewardside17 (Jan 25, 2018)

i love that much better than my ******* apparatus


----------



## jdelay05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great, love the skull on top! Well done!


----------



## christoffer199 (Oct 27, 2019)

looks really cool, might have to make this need abow stand.


----------



## cbburke (Nov 26, 2007)

All of those post with the pictures, 

Nice job you guys did there...


----------



## Spike1401 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool


----------



## J. Holden (Oct 12, 2019)

That's an awesome idea. Thanks for sharing!

-Jeremy


----------



## scottyjohnson88 (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eyebowman (May 27, 2012)

nice job on your bow rack , I like how it is small and has numerous possibilities for placement


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

Great job, the rack looks awesome! Love the skull on the top as well.


----------



## jjjaah (Jun 26, 2019)

ooooo looks good!


----------



## NashvilleNate (Nov 6, 2019)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I turned an old TV console into a bow cabinet.


Epic!

I'm currently working on turning a tv console like this into a giant 3d printer!


----------



## BucksCounty (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow these are great.. new project on the horizon


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Great job. I just cannot have bows out like that. My grandkids will want to get them and throw them around. I can see my granddaughter messing with my releases and putting them in her toy box.


----------



## Strongmedicine (Nov 10, 2019)

nice rack


----------



## stimyb (Jul 31, 2012)

Beats my nail in the wall by a wide margin.


----------



## Jmlochala (Oct 22, 2019)

That looks awesome


----------



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice! These are giving me some great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## sabret00th (Nov 18, 2019)

Awesome rack! Hoping to build something similar over the weekend along with a target for use in my basement.


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great idea, looks awesome!


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

Strongmedicine said:


> nice rack


hahaha

Looks great


----------



## MattfromVT (Sep 30, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## redarrow6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Very Nice


----------

